# Cute snakes



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

What are your cutest snakes and snake pictures?


----------



## tyuhasd (Aug 6, 2021)

The Señor in the Hat


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I think this might be Holly trying to teach me who is in charge by constricting my hand. 

She is a vertically challenged reticulated python (more commonly known as Antaresia maculata 🤭)

I think she started with the thumb then tried to subdue the whole hand, but the photos have dropped in reverse order.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Did you know some snakes actually like to chew on liquorice? 🤥

Fact backed up by photographic evidence 🤔


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Not trying to dampen your stride or anything, but I think that "liquorice" is it's tongue 🐍


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Some snakes are total posers.


----------



## Vredrick (Jul 1, 2021)

Just got home from a busy day of flipping water dishes and digging up the decoration.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

And one of little Johann today, demonstrating cryptic basking. These cork bark bits are directly under his UV light.


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Vredrick said:


> Just got home from a busy day of flipping water dishes and digging up the decoration.
> 
> View attachment 365094





arwen_7 said:


> And one of little Johann today, demonstrating cryptic basking. These cork bark bits are directly under his UV light.
> 
> View attachment 365095


Absolutely gorgeous snakes there. Love the colours!


----------

